# -.

## _

.
     -?
-     
-      ?
/?
, , .

 !

----------


## zaratushtra

,  ,    ,   ,   .         ,       ,   120 ,    .

        ,         :
1)     -     ,  ,         ,     ,    -    

2)    -      ,      (, ),                     

 ,                ,  -   ,    ?    ,        ?         ,         ?

----------


## _

2)    -      ,      (, ),                     

     ?

----------

,     ,    .   " ".

     :
             ,        ?      ,          ?
-            " ".     ,  .
          ,            ( ,      .).

-        ,    ?
-                 " ".

----------

" ", 2017, N 5



  ,      3 .

  - ,     .             " ",    .

-  ,       ?
-   (   ,  )    ,  .  ,         ,   (,   20 ,      3 ).
  , , ,             .
     ,  ,       " "    .
 ,            .      ,        (   "")      ,      <1>.

-   ,      ,      ("", " ", "", " ") <2>.          ?
- ,         ""  "".       .

-      ,       ""?
-     ""   ,      . ,          .         .      "" , ,    .    ,    ,     .

-       " "?
-     " "    . , ,        .

-      500 .  300 .    ,   ?    ,      300 .  500 .?     ,     - ,  ,  ?
-     ,     " ",        .       200 .    (  ),       "".           -           .    .

-             ,        ?      ,          ?
-            " ".     ,  .
          ,            ( ,      .).

-        ,    ?
-                 " ".

-          -?
- , .

-  ,             ,   ?
-            " ".

-   ,     ,          ""?
-           " ".
--------------------------------
<1>   . 14.5  .
<2>  1 . 4, . 1 . 4.7   22.05.2003 N 54-.

----------

> " ", 2017, N 5
> 
> 
> 
>   ,      3 .
> 
>   - ,     .             " ",    .
> 
> -  ,       ?
> ...


 " "      ?

----------


## zaratushtra

1 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54847041

----------

!   ???  -1.          ?
2.               ?       1.    .

----------


## zaratushtra

** ,   -   ,       , 1 -     ,  1

----------

,    "".        .     .

----------


## komrad99

! "      .    ,            .        ,           ,  ,  ,   ,       ,            ,  ."
 :  _[censored]_    .     .

----------


## katrom

.
                   ?

----------


## zaratushtra

>

----------

> 


   ,       .       (,       )-  .

----------


## zaratushtra

> 


    ,   




> 


    ,         ,    



> ,

----------

> ,


     ?



> ,         ,





> 


 :Shok:      - -    ?

:  -     -    _  -._...       -         3  ...   500       (   ...      500,    )...     -   ... 
 ,                   -  ?      ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?


 ,    ,     





> - -    ?


    54-,   -  ,    .      ,

----------

> 


  ( )    ?             ?   - ,    ...



> 


   -  (   ),     (!!! -  )    .
                 (    -   ) -    ,       ,    ...



> 


?   ,                     -     ...

----------

> 54-,   -  ,    .


  - ,   .    -   .    -  54-    (  :   )



> ,


   ? - ,  ( -   ,       ,    ).         -   ?     -      .
  ,  -         .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ( )    ?


 --01+1_11.3 -   ,         ,      ()     




> ?


  :Smilie: 




> - ,    ...


    ,         :Smilie:            54-.     -       .




> (!!! -  )    .


    ? 1     :Smilie: 





> (    -   ) -    ,       ,    ...


       .       ,   ,  ?      ,    ,          / ?    .          ?    ,    , 
             ,           



> ?   ,


   ,     ,  .         .




> - ,





> -   ?


 






> ,  -         .


   ,   54

----------

> ,      ()


 ?    -  ?



> -       .


     ?  -  -   (   )...       -    .
    -  :    ,              ...     ...
:         -          .            -   ? ,           -      ?



> 


  ?      /  -      .       ..



> ,   54


 54-       -             .
     ,                 .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?    -  ?


 1    2- :
1  " " -       -  ,        (   ),      "   "
2-     ,      ,       ()    (),      ()       "  " ()
 - ...

----------


## zaratushtra

> ?  -  -   (   )...


  ,  ...      ,   ,    .

----------


## katrom

> 


. .1 .1.2 54  ?  .1.1 54-?

----------


## 7777

! ,    :         ,  "".    ,     ,     .     ,    (    , ,     ),  .    ?

----------

> ,     ,     .


 , .  ,      .



> ,    (    , ,     ),  .


 ?  -     ? :Big Grin: 



> ?


   ?   (       ) -  ,       .

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,     ,     .


    ,      .





> ?


     ,    .  ,   ,          .

----------


## Fraxine

-   225  220.     225    .          220  (, ,  ),    , , . 
 -, ,    ,    .    -   ,              ,    , ,     (    :Embarrassment: ).
-      ,                 .

----------


## zaratushtra

> 220


  :Smilie:  




> , ,


  ,     

      ,            ,     -3

----------

> 220  (, ,  ),    , , .


   -        .      ,         (       +    ):         (           ),    -  (    )...   -         ,   ...      (     )
    (     )     .   - Ѩ!    ...  ,         :     .

----------


## zaratushtra

> (     )


 




> 


   ,    :Smilie: 




> 


  ,      -,  





> - Ѩ!    ...


 1         (    )      1

----------


## Fraxine

> 


 -   :Lol:  
  .




> (     )     .


  ,      .        - -   .   ,    .

----------

> ,


   . ,    .    , - ,   .



> ,      -,


 ?   ...     7 ?



> 1


      ? :Cool: 
     .    -    ...

----------


## zaratushtra

> ,


    , , , ,    6-7 





> 7 ?


 ,     ,   -   





> ?   ...


   ,      





> ?

----------


## Fraxine

> 


  :yes:    ,  ,      (,   ,    ).

----------


## zaratushtra

> 


   ,  





> ,


    -         (    )        .

   1

----------


## 7777

,     ,     .               ?         ""?

----------


## zaratushtra

,          2017.  1  11.3        ,       " ",  "".    1   ,  1 31.07.2017   11.3.4.31   ""         " ".      .
   ,       " "  1  . ,    1    ( )   ,   1 ,           .    1       .

----------

,  , , :      ,   ,       (    )      ,   ?     ?

----------


## Lexxxey

?
       ?

----------

! , , . 
 ,          ,   (.. )    " " ""
 ,       (    -         , ,      ).   ,    :    ,  -   .       .
  ,  ".",     " .".    ?
!

----------

> ! , , . 
>  ,          ,   (.. )    " " ""
>  ,       (    -         , ,      ).   ,    :    ,  -   .       .
>   ,  ".",     " .".    ?
> !


   -   .
          54.

----------

> ?
>        ?


     .
      ,        ,     ...  :Smilie: . 
                      ,      ,       :Smilie: 
      ,         -.      ,          .

----------

-  ,     .    .          .  ,      , ,   285  04.07.2019,        ,     , ,   , ,   379  08.07.2019.     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (    -         , ,      ).   ,    :    ,  -   .       .
>   ,  ".",     " .".    ?


,    " ",  -    .

----------

> -  ,     .    .          .


     .        .  ,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .  ,


   , ,         .

----------

> 


          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


   ,    .

----------

> ,    .


.    -  ....

----------

